# Pics of the 2.0 8v in a mk6



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

I just picked up my 2 slow today thought i would see what the engine is all about










Note no MAF



























Lame Manifold










Returnless fuel rail



















Plug to oxy sensor... seems like way too many wires










MAP sensor


----------



## 2slowvw (Jun 9, 2006)

Doesn't look too far off from my mkiv AZG engine. But i'm sure you'll be in for a few surprises.


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

yeah the map sensor is a big diff

seems like FI is out of the question

or can you get a 2 bar map in there and double the injector size?


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

i hate how all the companies are now switching over to plastic intake manifolds...i honestly think plastic just looks dumb on a motor. Otherwise bay is super clean and i see they still have that heat manifold/EGR system over the exhaust manifold


----------



## 2slowvw (Jun 9, 2006)

I agree plastic manifolds look cheap. And I wouldn't say fi is our of the picture. Just will mpre than likely require new software


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Like -> downpipe, map instead of maf

dont like -> plastic intake manifold but that could be corrected with a mk4 mani


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Looks just like the A4 2.0 engines, with a plastic intake manifold and some slightly different engine controls. Shouldn't be too much different. What's the engine code on this one?

As for the plastic intake manifolds, plastic is cheaper and lighter than metal. Plastic intake manifolds are time-tested and work just fine, there aren't many manufacturers left making metal intake manifolds anymore. VW engineers don't really care about how it looks (quite frankly, neither do I), they're building a functional piece that's hidden under the hood 99.9% of the time...they're just balancing functionality and cost with absolutely no regard to aesthetics there.


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

theoretically one could replace the 1 bar map with a 2 bar map and double the injector size to run baby boost with the neuspeed charger. 

map sensors have a completely linear gain, so 1 bar on a 1 bar map is 5v where on a 2 bar map its 2.5


i will grab the code later!


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

Hmm, anyone know what Motronic version they are running?

Just noticed the AEG style wasted spark coilpack, all the MK4 DBW 2.0s used sequential spark.


----------

